# Peach wine?



## mk010101 (Feb 7, 2007)

I would like to brew up a peach wine for my wife for our anniversary. Our anniversary is in late summer and I don't know how long it would take to make a peach wine. Also, would anyone like to recommend a kit for this purpose? I appreciate it!

Edit: I brew beer now and figure some of my equipment can be used. I plan on getting a new fermenter though, as my biggest is only a 6 gallon bucket. What other equipment would I need?


----------



## smurfe (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I guess it depends on what route you want to go. Are you wanting to make a kit or a recipe from scratch? If you want to make a kit you might try one of these. I have heard nothing but good reviews on these kits and you can enjoy them as soon as they are finished, no aging required:

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=HAR001

If you wanted to try a scratch type wine you can either find a recipe using fresh peaches or you could get a can of this fruit base and follow the recipe on the can. I have never made the Peach but I have the Raspberry and it was pretty good. I made a 3 gallon batch:

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=3322

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Feb 7, 2007)

The Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay that Smurfe pointed to should be pretty good. Other brands (like Orchard Breezin' and Niagara Mist) have a staright Peach Chardonnay.

Note these are on the sweet side, and lower in alcohol (7% ish).

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Feb 8, 2007)

That is correct, they are sweet and low in alcohol. These are one of the kits that many people modify though to boost the alcohol content to that of a regular wine by adding extra sugar to the primary to raise the initial SG. Like I said, I have never made one of these kits but everyone seems to rave about the Breezing and Mist kits kits. They are very popular with beginning wine makers and particularly with beginning wine drinkers.

Smurfe


----------



## mk010101 (Feb 8, 2007)

So do I need some "extra" equipment other than what I have for beer making? I was thinking of buying a 7.75 gal primary fermenter and just use the same secondary that I use for beer (6 gal better bottle). Is that good enough?

What about something to de-gas? Is that necessary for a fruit wine? I wish I had the instructions...maybe if I email finevinewines they will be able to send them.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 8, 2007)

If you would like to try a commercial equivalent before making a batch look for the brands Wild Vines or Arbor Mist.

Steve


----------



## mk010101 (Feb 8, 2007)

So, do I need other equipment than what I already have? I was planning on getting a 7.75 gal bucket for primary fermentation and just use the same 6 gal better bottle secondary that I use for beer. Would this work?

What about degassing? Should I get one of those mix-it thingy's? It would help if I had the recipe, I guess.

Any other equipment that I need?

Thanks!


----------



## cpfan (Feb 8, 2007)

You're confussing me. Talking about a kit and then a recipe. On the assumption that you still mean a kit, the instructions are available at the manufacturer's websites.

For example, Vineco's Niagara Mist....
http://www.vineco.on.ca/cgi-bin/display/download.cgi?f_name=EngNiagMist.pdf

Degassing....if your stirring spoon has a paddle at the opposite end you are set. Stir with it more than the instructions say. I also recommend going side to side in addition to round & round. If you start doing more wine, you should like into vacuum, and drill mounted stirrers.

More equipment? Not sure what you've got. A separate fermenter for wine is a good idea. If the Better Bottle is squeaky clean, that's ok. You could bottle in beer bottles if you wanted, so you wouldn't even need a corker.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (Feb 9, 2007)

Give George a call at 1-866-417-1114 Tell em Smurfe sent ya. He will answer any questions you will have. Tell him what equipment you have and he will recommend what else you will need. He is a top notch honest businessman and won't try to sell you stuff you don't need. His prices are good, shipping is fast and very competitive (no bogus up charges or handling fees). 

Here is a link for the instruction to a Wine Expert Island Mist kit if you want an idea of what is needed to make them.

http://www.winexpert.com/answerbox/files/Island_Mist_Eng.pdf

Smurfe


----------



## mk010101 (Feb 9, 2007)

Smurfe - I may go with doing the fruit juice one you mentioned in your post. However, since it is more from scratch, I don't know what else I would need with it. Do I need some sort of crusher? I know you did the raspberry, but I figure it may be similar. Any help would be appreciated.

Edit: I was typing this and didn't see your post today. Thanks. I will give him a call today.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 9, 2007)

From scratch usually means from the fruit. And you will need a straining bag. I believe that a crusher is only used for grapes. There's lots of those recipes around. The easiest one for me to find is...

http://www.rjspagnols.com/resource_...rjspagnols.com/resource_view.asp?HandoutID=94

Steve


----------



## mk010101 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmm, using fruit like that seems to make it take longer. That isn't a bad thing, but I wasn't sure I could get started for another month or so. the thing is, on the secondary, if I went with this fruit kit, it only makes 5 gal or 3 gal...and my secondary is 6 gal. I would be afraid of too much headspace. So maybe it's better to make a 6 gallon kit in case I plan to do more wines in the future (and I think I will!)

Edit: our I guess I could get two kits and make a 6 gal one!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 9, 2007)

I am guessing you are talking about the Vintner's harvest fruit bases. These are basically fruit and a juice base in a can that is the size institutional food comes in. You don't need any crusher or press, just a mesh sack for the fruit in the can. I use a knee high panty hose for a fruit bag. You will also need some sodium or potassium metabisulfate (K-Meta, Na-Meta, Campden tabs). Sorbate, yeast, yeast nutrient, and acid blend. These cans make either a 3 or 5 gallon batch. I make the 3 gallon batches for more flavor and body, many stretch them to 5 gallons. This said, you will need a 3 or 5 gallon carboy or buy 2 cans and make a 6 gallon batch. The Island Mist and Breezing kits make 6 gallons and have all the ingredients with them. You don't have to buy anything else. 

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Feb 9, 2007)

mk010101 said:


> Hmmm, using fruit like that seems to make it take longer. That isn't a bad thing, but I wasn't sure I could get started for another month or so. the thing is, on the secondary, if I went with this fruit kit, it only makes 5 gal or 3 gal...and my secondary is 6 gal. I would be afraid of too much headspace. So maybe it's better to make a 6 gallon kit in case I plan to do more wines in the future (and I think I will!)
> 
> Edit: our I guess I could get two kits and make a 6 gal one!



Too bad you didn't tell us that in the beginning. You wouldn't have had to wade thru our 'sorta off-topic' answers.

Steve


----------



## mk010101 (Feb 12, 2007)

this thread is only two pages, but I learned a LOT! I actually appreciate your "sorta off-topic" answers cause I would rather do a all fruit wine instead of a wine/fruit kit. But the time it takes to get it done is too long, I am afraid. However, it is something for the future. I have some fruit trees and some years they produce so much fruit we can't give it away. I think now I will know what to do in this case! Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## destroyer-of-fruit (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm making peach wine now, from peaches I grew. I started Aug 3, and am still "in the process."

This could take at least six months - so get started early......I'll be at 5 months in a few days, and am having problems getting the wine to clear.

BUT - This is the best site on the web for seriously helping you make wine. These people have helped me a lot.

Stay in touch with this site, and you will have wine.....may take a ffew months though..


----------

